

How we implemented Continuous Integration on Engine Yard Cloud - camwest
http://bigbangtechnology.com/post/how_we_implemented_continuous_integration_on_engine_yard_cloud

======
camwest
Our engineer Adam Doeler set up CI Joe on an instance of Engine Yard App Cloud
and we'd thought we'd share with you the steps. He ended up writing some
custom chef recipes to make it easier for you to get this working on your own.

